# Rust!



## DeanB (Jun 9, 2020)

What's everyone using for rust prevention on their machines?  It's been fairly cool here coming out of winter and spring with no problems for me.  Then it got hot and humid for a couple days.  Walked into my shop and had a light coat of rust on my mill table, vise and even mill column as well as my cast iron table saw top.  Put a good coat of WD-40 on everything and wiped it in good.  Most of the rust came off, a little will take some more buffing.  I had Boshield T9 on the table saw top but had buffed it so apparently not enough protection.  I used to have good luck with Johnson's paste wax for protection of my woodworking iron but in reading the formula has changes.  Also wondering if wax would be the right way to go on a mill table or vise.

Thanks,
Dean


----------



## samstu (Jun 9, 2020)

Everyone's got a fav and a dislike.  I like Ed's Red (diy lanolin solution recipes on net).  I dislike WD40.  Sort of the square knot of lubricants.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 9, 2020)

way oil or light oil is about the best you can do, as far as i'm aware


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Jun 9, 2020)

The trick with WD-40 is that you brush it on and then don't wipe it off until you are going to use the machine.


----------



## DeanB (Jun 9, 2020)

Mitch Alsup said:


> The trick with WD-40 is that you brush it on and then don't wipe it off until you are going to use the machine.



That's pretty much where I'm at right now.  Was wondering if anyone had anything a bit more long term.


----------



## mikey (Jun 10, 2020)

WD-40, when used long term for rust prevention, does very little to prevent rust but it can harden into this brown varnish that requires Acetone to remove. 

Exhibit A:




Way oil works pretty good on machine tool surfaces and comes off with a little alcohol or ... WD-40. Hydraulic oil and other mineral oil derivatives don't work as well. Paste wax works okay but you have to renew it. 

For my precision tools, I use Camellia Oil - works good!


----------



## Aukai (Jun 10, 2020)

^^^you can get it on Amazon, or Ebay....


----------



## Technical Ted (Jun 10, 2020)

Is your shop closed up tight enough for a de-humidifier? I had bad rust problems in my basement before I started using one in the spring/summer/fall. Now, no problems at all!

Ted


----------



## Mike_Mac (Jun 10, 2020)

I agree Ted, de-humidifiers made a huge difference in both my garage/workshop areas.


----------



## BGHansen (Jun 10, 2020)

I'm in mid-Michigan and in the spring it can get pretty humid.  I feel your pain when the iron and steel get condensation on them.

I wipe down woodworking stuff with Johnson's paste wax.  That'd be my table saw, joiner and thickness planer.  I use way oil in a saturated rag for the metalworking tools.  I picked up over 10 gallons of LPS 1 grease-less lube at an auction years ago and will spray stuff with it also.  It's more convenient for stuff that would take forever to coat with way oil like 60+ BXA tool holders at the lathes, 70+ Tormach TTS tool holders, 125+ 5C collets, etc.

Big help was installing a couple of ceiling fans.  It keeps a nice flow of air across everything to evaporate the condensation.  A dehumidifier or AC would work best as they remove the moisture from the air, my fans just recirculate it.

Bruce


----------



## Liljoebrshooter (Jun 10, 2020)

Hey BGHansen,  where are you located at?  I live in central Michigan also.

Joe


----------



## FLguy (Jun 10, 2020)

I'm a life long user of"Rusteprufe Chamois Wiper" by Rusteprufe Laboratories in Sparta, Wisconsin. My Dad used this on his shotguns for years and after 45 years still no rust any where. I'm OLD, and been using it for years on my guns and machines here in Florida. Very fine results !


----------



## FOMOGO (Jun 10, 2020)

I feel for you guys with rust issues. Dry enough here it's never been a problem. Mike


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 10, 2020)

I've heard the Boeshield was pretty darn good but maybe they've changed it? 
-M


----------



## DeanB (Jun 10, 2020)

I have since put in an a/c both for dehumidification and to keep the temp comfortable for working and a dehumidifier which I hope is just temporary until I get the humidity down to manageable levels.  I think the concrete slab is saturated.  In the other part of my building from the shop I've had random recurring puddles on the floor.  

I have other woodworking cast iron with boshield that didn't have any rust issues but I buffed the table saw top so it might not have had enough left.  After reading that Johnson's paste wax formula has changed I got a container of Rennisance wax to try on the wood tools.  I think for the metal working equipment it will be a coat of boshield on the non-critical surfaces and just a good coat of way oil on the critical surfaces.


----------



## BGHansen (Jun 11, 2020)

BGHansen said:


> I'm in mid-Michigan and in the spring it can get pretty humid.  I feel your pain when the iron and steel get condensation on them.
> 
> I wipe down woodworking stuff with Johnson's paste wax.  That'd be my table saw, joiner and thickness planer.  I use way oil in a saturated rag for the metalworking tools.  I picked up over 10 gallons of LPS 1 grease-less lube at an auction years ago and will spray stuff with it also.  It's more convenient for stuff that would take forever to coat with way oil like 60+ BXA tool holders at the lathes, 70+ Tormach TTS tool holders, 125+ 5C collets, etc.
> 
> ...


Charlotte, MI.  Actually between Charlotte and Grand Ledge about 8 miles west of Lansing.  I make it up to CMU where our son is studying Computer Engineering.  Thought about maybe hitting the Soaring Eagle Casino as I could use a few things in the shop, then realized Vegas was built on what they took in from losers, not what they paid to winners. . .

Bruce


----------



## Buffalo21 (Jun 11, 2020)

BGHansen said:


> Charlotte, MI.  Actually between Charlotte and Grand Ledge about 8 miles west of Lansing.  I make it up to CMU where our son is studying Computer Engineering.  Thought about maybe hitting the Soaring Eagle Casino as I could use a few things in the shop, then realized Vegas was built on what they took in from losers, not winners. . .
> 
> Bruce




The occasional big buck winner draws them in, in the long run casinos, don’t make a habit of losing.......for long...


----------



## Liljoebrshooter (Jun 11, 2020)

Thats kinda funny,   I only live about 2 miles from the casino.  

Joe


----------



## Buffalo21 (Jun 11, 2020)

Liljoebrshooter said:


> Thats kinda funny,   I only live about 2 miles from the casino.
> 
> Joe




I live within 50 miles of about 6 of them, all Indian (Native American) run


----------



## Winegrower (Jun 11, 2020)

I have tried a bunch of products mentioned above.   What works best for me is to use the equipment often enough that it stays smeared with oil.   Woodworking machines though are harder.   Wax, Boeshield, etc...ugh.


----------



## Stonebriar (Jun 11, 2020)

I really like this stuff.


			Amazon.com


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Jun 11, 2020)

As someone eluded to...ask 10 people, get 10 different answers.
Goodson way oil
This is thick, stays on ways and make it easy to get the chips off after machining. It'll stay there and stop rust as you questioned about.
Way oil


----------



## Buffalo21 (Jun 11, 2020)

GunsOfNavarone said:


> As someone eluded to...ask 10 people, get 10 different answers.
> Goodson way oil
> This is thick, stays on ways and make it easy to get the chips off after machining. It'll stay there and stop rust as you questioned about.
> Way oil




I like to use way oil when I deep fry a turkey, the tactifiers in the oil, helps cuts down on splatter................


----------



## randyjaco (Jun 11, 2020)

On the Texas Gulf Coast, we see our share rust 24/7/365. On the machines, I use lots of way oil and anything else with iron I use Corrosion Stop.





						CORROSION STOP – Blastercorp
					






					blastercorp.com
				



You can get it at any Home Depot at a reasonable price.
Randy


----------



## HarryJM (Jun 11, 2020)

I keep a box fan running 24/7 in my wood shed.


----------



## tweinke (Jun 12, 2020)

I like Fluid Film. Lanolin in it seems to be the ticket. Also i have a ceiling fan on all the time.


----------

